# RSS News Feeds > RSS News Feeds >  St. Louis School of Folk Music Mandolin Master Class - Maplewood,

## NewsFetcher

On tap from our workshop/camps calendar: January 10, 2012 - St. Louis School of Folk Music Mandolin Master Class, Maplewood, Missouri

See event details...

For a full list of all known future mandolin workshops and camps, visit the Mandolin Cafe's comprehensive Workshop and Camps page.

 Subscribe to the Cafe's workshop news feed using this link.

----------

